
No Time but the Present - pepys
https://harpers.org/archive/2020/10/no-time-but-the-present-breaking-bread-with-the-dead-alan-jacobs/
======
danhak
I look forward to reading the book this excerpt is from. And despite my waning
attention span and increased demands on my time, I do indeed always feel a
greater sense of calm and perspective when I unplug and read a book--
particularly one that has stood the test of time.

Books remind me what substantive, rich, thought-provoking writing feels like.
As opposed to the mostly shallow, pithy and often sarcastic or angry content
that passes for writing on the internet.

------
carrolldunham
oh my god. "Words words intellect intellect. Strain your intellect to find
another way to twist in another intellectual framework for analysing how
straining your intellect is hurting you". Rather, shut up !! and meditate! You
try to take a break from intellectual pull ups by doing a different tempo of
pull ups! Get off the bar!

~~~
tazedsoul
Few can see it

------
troughway
I want to like this article but there is a piece that is missing.

I think reading books is overrated, especially for something like what the
author is trying to “cure”.

My biggest gripe is that you’re reading an interpretation filtered through the
eyes of someone else. You will never form the kind of tacit wisdom needed if
all you do is listen to things other people have done with their lives.

I strongly recommend to instead pursue a vocation. A calling. I don’t have
anything to recommend in particular. Take up something artistic and creative
and allow yourself to experience different dimensions of existence for
yourself, as an example. Your life will be more enriched if you write your own
story.

~~~
meiraleal
> My biggest gripe is that you’re reading an interpretation filtered through
> the eyes of someone else. You will never form the kind of tacit wisdom
> needed if all you do is listen to things other people have done with their
> lives.

That's not entirely true. If you read 10 books and do nothing, you are right.
But if you read 10 books and tried once, you would understand your experience
in 11 different ways. Books gives you perspective.

------
luxurytent
Welp, this article concisely explained why I’ve felt anxious and depressed
lately. The notion of frenetic standstill.

Love when a piece like this helps put things into perspective, but also a good
reminder to put this phone down and replace it with a good old book :)

------
fouc
Ironically I felt overloaded trying to read this article

~~~
anarrayofatoms
I ended up opening my browsers inspector and deleting the distracting ads.
10/10 would recommend.

